# Kinda new...feeling down (long post)



## 22655 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey there everyone, I'm kinda new, I used to come here under another name...long time ago, back then I only had IBS. I also have a few another illnesses(too many to mention), and I'm only 25. I was recently diagnosed with ulcerative proctitis about a yr ago and have since been juggling symptoms of both. I had to quite my job in Feb. b/c I had to be hospitalized twice for dehydration (they don't know if it was from the IBS-D or UC) and once for kidney stones and grandma passed in Dec, so I've been just too stressed and sick. The docs are kinda stumped b/c my recent colonoscopy came back normal, so they think now it's my IBS that's flaring up...one of my triggers are colds or the flu, getting over a cold now and a really bad flare. I just started eating solid foods today, since tuesday! I'm on 6MP, prednisone 40mg...starting to taper, colazal, Librax...etc and today my GI raised my effexor, b/c he thinks that may help the IBS. I have a "moon face" & tons of acne from the steroids and I'm just feeling confused, ugly, and like my life will never be "normal". I want to go back to school and get my masters but I'm terrified that I won't make it through. My last yr of my bachelor's was so difficult, I'm glad I finished and I know that I really need my MSW, since a BA doesn't go too far in the social work field. I want to feel productive again, but now I'm just stuck at home all day long, making rounds to the bathroom with this flare. Sorry this is so long, but I haven't talked to anyone about this who actually has it in a while...nice to be back and meet all of you, wish I was in a better state for my first post







.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi there,Im sorry that it has been so terrible for you lately, and although its tough to carry on, try to stay positive. Do something nice for youself, like, buy some new makeup, watch a favourite film or something. as corney as it sounds, i find it really helps to do something nice for yourself when you are feeling low to help with your self esteem, because that in turn helps your stress which helps with your symptoms.Is there any work you can do from home towards your masters? Maybe you could call or email your professors and have them send you some work you could be doing? You could do some online research? What is your subject? I can help you search if you like







Don't ever apologise for posting how you feel. Don't bottle things up, it only makes things worse!I don't know much about UC im afraid, but there is another forum on here specifically for inflammatry bowel conditions that might be able to offer you some advice about UC.i hope things start to look up for you soon, drop me a line whenever you need to.Stay safe,Nikki xx


----------



## 22655 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Nikki, thanx so much for the encouraging and positive words. I'm doing a lot better than I was when I first posted, my IBS seems to have calmed down. I actually had a job interview today! It went ok, but it did give me the motivation to stay positive...wish me luck








Thanx so much for taking the time to listen to me vent, it's nice to have an understanding ear.Take care


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well done on the job interview! Let me know how that goes!Any luck on the masters yet?Nikki


----------



## 22655 (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanx Nikki, if I hear from the job I'll let you know.Right now I'm gathering all my application info and working on my essays. I really want to go back and I'm determined to make it back eventually, it's just a matter of time, but I know I can do it. I'm trying to stay positive and I plan to work with the disability department in school to help me manage my classes. Thanx for the positive vibes...I need them, glad I came back here


----------

